# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  S100 - mobile pentium board

## ngia

*Γενική Περιγραφή*
Το Τ-Online S100 είναι μία συσκευή για IPTV (θα τα δούμε και στην Ελλάδα σε 5 χρόνια όταν έλθει το 5ο ΚΠΣ), με τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά:
CPU Mobile Pentium 733MHz (1500BMips) fanless
128MB RAM
Γραφικά Intel 830
2 USB, 2 IDE, on board
Ethernet 10/100 (Realtek)
32ΜΒ flash σε IDE
Audio Analog: 2 x RCA, Stereo (L,R), digital: S/PDiF 
Video: TV-Scart; RGB; S-Video; Video-Standard PAL 
Mini-PCI, PCI connectors, στην mini-pci έχει μια ασύρματη κάρτα. b/g
Τροφοδοτικό 60VA
τηλεκοντρόλ
Κατανάλωση 15-20Watt


*Μετατροπές*
Η συσκευή είναι ένα κανονικό PC το οποίο μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε σαν Desktop, Router, Server, πρώτα όμως χρειάζεται κάποιες μετατροπές.

 ::  κόλληση VGA συνδετήρα (http://www.juski.co.uk/s100/)
 ::  προσθήκη PS-2 για πληκτρολόγιο (προαιρετικό διότι μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και USB) (http://www.juski.co.uk/s100/)
 ::  προσθήκη PS-2 συνδετήρα για ποντίκι (προαιρετικό αν η εφαρμογή μας το χρειάζεται)
 ::  κόλληση δεύτερου IDE (προαιρετικό αν τον χρειαστούμε)
 ::  κόλληση PCI (σε κάποια μοντέλα δεν υπάρχει κολλημένη, οπότε προαιρετικά μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε, αν την χρειαστούμε).
Χρησιμοποιήσαμε PCI που ξεκολλήσαμε από παλιό motherboard (με φλόγιστρο ζεστάναμε τη πλευρά με τα ποδαράκια και με απότομο τίναγμα έπεσε η PCI και καμπόσα ακόμα εξαρτήματα. Ξεβουλώσαμε τις τρύπες στο S100 με θέρμανση με το κολλητήρι σε μεγάλη θερμοκρασία και τρόμπα ή με ένα σωληνάκι από στυλό φυσάμε στην τρύπα ώστε να απομακρυνθεί η κόλληση. Αυτά για αυτούς που δεν έχουν τα κατάλληλα σοβαρά εργαλεία. 
 ::  προσθήκη LED για τροφοδοσία (προαιρετικά, πράσινο, ανάμεσα στα 5volt και στην γείωση σε σειρά με αντίσταση 480Ohm)
 ::  προσθήκη LED για τους δίσκους (προαιρετικά, κίτρινο)
Η διαδικασία για τις συσκευές που δεν είχαν PCI από τη μάνα τους είναι αυτή http://wiki.zenega-user.de/index.php...estplatten_LED , ενώ για τις άλλες είναι αυτή http://wiki.zenega-user.de/index.php...enega_und_S100 
 ::  Προσθήκη καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας για δίσκο ή για CF (υποχρεωτικό αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε τέτοια) (http://www.juski.co.uk/s100/)
 ::  Προσθήκη κατασκευής για αυτόματο reboot όταν πέφτει η τροφοδοσία. Επειδή το bios δεν έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε μια κατασκευή η οποία όταν ανιχνεύει τροφοδοσία (στα 5volt τα βοηθητικά) να δίνει έναν παλμό reset στο board. Αυτή η κατασκευή μπορεί να είναι φτιαγμένη με διακριτά στοιχεία ή με δύο ρελέ (το πρώτο παίρνει μέσω ενός RC τάση από τα 5Volt, όσο είναι ανοικτό δίνει 5volt σε ένα πυκνωτή, όταν κλείσει ενώνει τον πυκνωτή με ένα δεύτερο ρελέ, οι επαφές του δεύτερου ρελέ είναι συνεδεμένες παράλληλα στον διακόπτη power-on του board) ή με το ολοκληρωμένο DS1811.
 ::  Από το bios απενεργοποιούμε το boot CE , προκειμένου να μπορεί να εκκινεί από τους ide / cdrom και στη συνέχεια μπορούμε να το χειριστούμε σαν ένα κανονικό υπολογιστή. Αποσυνδέουμε τον συνδετήρα της πρόσοψης προκειμένου να μπορούνε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το poweron-reset του board και το keyboard που θα συνδέσουμε.
 ::  Στο κουτάκι του μπορούμε με κάποια πατέντα να χωρέσουμε έναν 3.5’’ ή 2.5’’ δίσκο χαμηλής κατανάλωσης, θορύβου. (προαιρετικό)

Μπορούμε για το λειτουργικό να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το φλασάκι που έχει εκ κατασκευής (παίρνει τροφοδοσία από τον συνδετήρα κατευθείαν), το οποίο έχει μόνο 32MB χωρητικότητα. Έτσι για να χωρέσει το mikrotik θα πρέπει να μην εγκαταστήσουμε τα πακέτα τα οποία δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ποτέ (περισσεύουν και 6MB με αυτόν τον τρόπο)

----------


## ngia

*Δοκιμές*

*Υλικά Δοκιμής*: TestSetup1.jpg , TestSetup2.jpg, TestSetup3.jpg

 ::  *PC -- S100 -- Firenas -- PC* (Δύο Ethernet στο κάθε δρομολογητή) 
Διαπερατότητα *98Mbps* με *CPU 44-48%* και στα δύο μηχανήματα
Οι δοκιμές με ping flood, ή με το bandwidth test σε UDP/TCP δεν είναι αξιόπιστες, η μετρήσεις γίνονται με μεταφορά αρχείου αρκετά μεγάλου από το ένα PC στο άλλο (πρέπει οι δίσκοι και τα PC να είναι επαρκώς γρήγορα)


 ::  *PC -- S100 -- Firenas -- PC* 
Όλες οι δοκιμές έγιναν με cm6 κάρτες, όλες οι δοκιμές γίνονται με μεταφορά αρχείων από pc σε pc.
*Απλό κανάλι*
Bandwidth Test (default) 29Mbps UDP, 24ΜBps TCP
Bandwidth Test ([email protected]=none) 36Mbps UDP, 31ΜBps TCP
Bandwidth Test ([email protected]=fix-4000) 43Mbps UDP, 41ΜBps TCP
Bandwidth Test ([email protected][email protected] preamble) 43Mbps UDP, 41ΜBps TCP
(κάποιες φορές αλλάζοντας σε short preamble έχουμε δει διαφορά σε πραγματικό Link)
*Bandwidth Test ([email protected][email protected] [email protected]) 43Mbps UDP, 41ΜBps TCP*
Bandwidth Test ([email protected][email protected] [email protected]@ap bridge) 43Mbps UDP, 41ΜBps TCP

*CPU*: *20%* Firenas, *17%* S100 στα *41Mbps TCP* 

*Ευαισθησία*: Κοντά στα *-66dBm* λήψη η διαπερατότητα αρχίζει να μειώνεται, λόγω των λαθών που αρχίζουν να συμβαίνουν και της μείωσης του ρυθμού εκπομπής

 ::  *Διπλό κανάλι* ( bwTest_turbo_tcp.jpg )
Bandwidth Test ([email protected][email protected] preamble) 80Mbps UDP, *77ΜBps TCP, 42Mbps TCP_BOTH* (χρόνοι Ping 4-9ms ενώ γίνεται η μεταφορά αρχείου)

*CPU*: *37%* Firenas, *33%* S100 στα *77Mbps TCP* 
*Ευαισθησία*: Κοντά στα -*68dBm* λήψη η διαπερατότητα αρχίζει να μειώνεται, λόγω των λαθών που αρχίζουν να συμβαίνουν και της μείωση του ρυθμού εκπομπής

*Λήψη* : Η διαφορά στη λήψη στο διπλό κανάλι σε σχέση με το απλό είναι 5dB λιγότερο (κρατώντας την εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ ίδια), το οποίο είναι μάλλον λάθος στη διαδικασία μέτρησης.


 ::  *Απλό κανάλι - nstreme2* ( bwTest_nstreme_both.jpg )
PC -- S100 -- Celeron2400 -- PC 

-To nstreme2 χρησιμοποιεί δύο κάρτες - κεραίες ανά πλευρά, η μία μόνο εκπέμπει ή άλλη μόνο λαμβάνει. Έτσι αν ένα Link έχει 40Mbps δυνατότητα, με nstreme2 θα μπορούσαμε να στείλουμε με 40Mbps, ή να λαμβάνουμε με 40Mbps, ή να στέλνουμε με 40Mbps και να λαμβάνουμε με 40Mbps. -Αφετέρου καταναλώνει διπλό φάσμα όπως και στην προηγούμενη περίπτωση ενώ δεν μπορεί να στείλει και από τις δύο κάρτες ταυτόχρονα. -Ως εκ τούτου η χρησιμότητα του δεν είναι υπαρκτή. 
 ::  Πιο χρήσιμο θα ήταν να γίνουν οι δύο κάρτες bonding ( να αντιμετωπίζονται σαν ένα interface) ή με χρήση multiple gateways να μοιράζεται η κίνηση ανά σύνοδο ανάμεσα στα δύο παράλληλα Link.

Για δοκιμή βάλαμε δύο παράλληλα λινκ σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες και σε άλλα υποδίκτυα και κάναμε δοκιμή για τη μέγιστη διαπερατότητα.
TCP/Link1 : *40Mbps*
TCP/Link2: *40Mbps*
TCP/Link1_Link2: *66+38Mbps*

-Παρατηρούμε ότι η κίνηση στο ένα επηρεάζει την κίνηση στο άλλο, οπότε *δεν είναι δυνατό να έχουμε μέγιστη εκμετάλλευση και των δύο*.
-Δοκιμάσαμε μεγάλη διαφορά στις συχνότητες ανάμεσα στα δύο λινκ, χωρίς να δούμε αισθητή διαφορά.
-Η δοκιμή έγινε με την ελάχιστη ισχύ (1mw) προκειμένου να ελαχιστοποιηθεί ο αλληλοεπηρεασμός.
-Δοκιμάσαμε να απομακρύνουμε τις κεραίες που βρίσκονται στο ίδιο άκρο ώστε να μειώσουμε τον αλληλοεπηρεασμό ανάμεσα τους. Ποτέ δεν καταφέραμε να μην υπάρχει επίδραση, το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα ήταν αυτό που φαίνεται παραπάνω.
-Δοκιμάσαμε η μία ζεύξη να μη γίνει με κεραίες, αλλά με καλώδιο και εξασθενητή, πάλι δεν είδαμε αισθητή διαφορά.
-Το συμπέρασμα που μπορούμε να εξάγουμε από τα παραπάνω είναι ότι δεν μπορέσαμε να έχουμε επαρκή απομόνωση ώστε να τα εκμεταλλευτούμε παράλληλα και πιθανά η λύση είναι η χρήση κατάλληλου φίλτρου (σχισμής ή ζωνοπερατό) 


 ::  * Διπλό κανάλι - nstreme2* (bwTest_nstreme_both_turbo.jpg )
PC -- S100 -- Celeron2400 -- PC 
Για δοκιμή βάλαμε δύο παράλληλα λινκ σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες και σε άλλα υποδίκτυα και κάναμε δοκιμή για τη μέγιστη διαπερατότητα.
TCP/Link1 : *75Mbps* 
TCP/Link2: *73Mbps* 
TCP/Link1_Link2: *43+26Mbps* 
Παρατηρούμε ότι η κίνηση στο ένα επηρεάζει την κίνηση στο άλλο, σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από την προηγούμενη περίπτωση

Επαναλάβαμε τις δοκιμές με δύο λινκ παράλληλα σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες, αλλά με σύνδεση μεταξύ των απέναντι καρτών κατευθείαν με καλώδιο και εξασθενητή και όχι με κεραίες. Με τον τρόπο αυτό έχουμε καλύτερη απομόνωση ανάμεσα στις δύο παράλληλες ζεύξεις.

 ::  *Απλό κανάλι , PC -- S100 -- Celeron2400 -- PC*  
( bwTest_both1.jpg )
Όταν και οι δύο πλευρές εκπέμπαν ήταν δυνατό να πιάσουμε τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα *40Mbps TCP* και στις δύο κατευθύνσεις, έχοντας έτσι πρακτικά μη επηρεασμό ανάμεσα στα δύο λινκ

 ::  Όταν η μία πλευρά έστελνε και η άλλη λάμβανε όμως δεν είχαμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.
( bwTest_both2.jpg ). Εδώ είχαμε στο ένα * 22+21Mbps* και στο άλλο * 30Mbps TCP* δίνοντας μικρότερο σύνολο.

 ::  * Διπλό κανάλι PC -- S100 -- Celeron2400 -- PC*  
( bwTest_both_turbo1.jpg )
Σε διπλό κανάλι είχαμε επηρεασμό, έτσι η μία έστελνε με * 70Mbps* , ενώ η άλλη μόνο με * 50Mbps TCP* .

 ::  Όταν κάναμε την ίδια δοκιμή με UDP κίνηση όπου τα λάθη δεν κόβουν τον ρυθμό μιας και δεν γίνονται επανεκπομπές είχαμε * 80+80Mbps UDP* . (bwTest_both_turbo2.jpg )



*Παρατηρήσεις*:
--Με μία κάρτα ασύρματη και nstreme παρατηρούμε ότι κάθε 1.5sec, η CPU σηκώνει φορτίο κοντά στο τερματισμό της. Απενεργοποιώντας το polling και κρατώντας το nstreme αυτό δεν γίνεται και η CPU μένει χαμηλά. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η απενεργοποίηση του polling δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα τη μείωση της διαπερατότητας, στις περισσότερες όμως είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα πρακτικά να μη δουλεύει σωστά το nstreme.

--Άρα το polling και οι υπολογισμοί βελτιστοποίησης που κάνει η CPU με βάση τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων που κάνει το polling, είναι απαραίτητα προκειμένου να εξάγουμε το μέγιστο που μπορεί να δώσει ένα Link. Το αντίτιμο είναι μεγαλύτερη χρήση της CPU.

--Mε περισσότερες κάρτες η παραπάνω διαδικασία γίνεται περισσότερες φορές με αποτέλεσμα κάθε κάρτα-nstreme που προστίθεται να αυξάνει κατά ένα ποσό τη CPU. Όταν το λινκ φορτωθεί η CPU αυξάνεται μόνο λίγο και όχι ανάλογα με την κίνηση, ενώ χωρίς nstreme η χρήση της CPU είναι ακριβώς ανάλογη με το ρυθμό μεταγωγής πακέτων. 



*Συμπεράσματα*
 ::  H συσκευή είναι τρομερή για το κόστος της (το οποίο οφείλεται στη μαζική παραγωγή της, <70ε)

--Η αίσθηση της απόλυτης ησυχίας είναι μοναδική, ενώ η CPU που έχει πάνω είναι επαρκής για τις περισσότερες εφαρμογές που θα θελήσει κάποιος.
--Για ακόμα μια φορά φάνηκε ότι οι Γερμανοί είναι αλλού (τόσο για την συσκευή όσο και για το development που έχουν κάνει σε διάφορα λειτουργικά που την αξιοποιούν - zenega. http://forum.zenega-user.de/ ) Βλ. και mythtv http://www.mythtv.org .

--Υπάρχουν περιορισμοί όσον αφορά τις κάρτες που μπορούμε να βάλουμε στις pci και miniPCI. Έτσι παίζουν δύο Ethernet μαζί (ενσωματωμένη και στην PCI), η Ethernet και δύο wireless μαζί (μόνο στην έκδοση που δεν είχε την PCI), παίζει η ασύρματη στην PCI με τον απλό προσαρμοστή και όχι με αυτόν που έχει πάνω τον μετατροπέα 53.3volt. Με τετραπλό προσαρμοστή παίζουν μόνο οι δύο ασύρματες κάρτες.

--Οι παραπάνω περιορισμοί μας εμποδίζουν από το να έχουμε τον απόλυτο wireless router (733ΜΗz, 5wireless, 20watt ισχύος), τουλάχιστον μέχρι να βρεθεί μία λύση στα παραπάνω ή να βρούμε αντίστοιχη συσκευή. 
Μπορούμε να το αξιοποιήσουμε σε άλλες εφαρμογές όμως (asterisk, μικρός server, κεντρικός router κόμβου (πιθανά με χρήση vlans) + 1-2 ασύρματες επαφές), TV δέκτης, δορυφορικός δέκτης με αντίστοιχες δυνατότητες ( με προσθήκη της αντίστοιχης καρτούλας, υπάρχουν οδηγοί έτοιμοι για τις πιο γνωστές)
Το λογισμικό που φοράει από το εργοστάσιο προκειμένου να δουλέψει σαν IPTV, μας είναι άχρηστο, μιας και είναι γερμανικό και προορίζεται για συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή.

--Η παραπάνω συσκευή δείχνει ένα δρόμο για το μέλλον, *φθηνές μαζικής παραγωγής συσκευές*, γενικής χρήσης customαρισμένες για μία εφαρμογή (μάλλον σε σχέση με video , προκειμένου να έχουν ικανή CPU), χαμηλής κατανάλωσης, fanless, οι οποίες με κάποια μετατροπή θα μπορούν να αξιοποιηθούν για τις δικές μας ανάγκες. Embedded συσκευές έτοιμες με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά υπάρχουν ήδη αλλά με πολλαπλάσιο κόστος, λόγω της μικρής παραγωγής τους.

-->Credits σε nc, bliz για την ανακάλυψη της συσκευής και τις δοκιμές.

-->Θα συνεχίσουν οι δοκιμές λειτουργίας σε υψηλές και χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες, ώστε να φανεί η αντοχή του σε αυτές (σε κ.σ είναι σταθερό)

*Φωτογραφίες* 
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Handmade/S100/
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Handmade/S100/

----------


## igna

Άντε να κάνουμε καμιά ομαδική

----------


## nc

Να και ή έκδοση με δορυφορικό δέκτη και περισσότερο χώρο (για σκληρό/ούς δίσκο/ους).

Θα γίνει άραγε ένα Dreambox ή κάτι περισσότερο?  ::

----------


## argi

@nc 

Αυτό είναι S100 ή zenega?

Αν είναι S100 το τροφοδοτικό είναι fanless? γιατι φαίνεται πολύ πιο συμμαζεμένο...

@rg!

----------


## nc

> @nc 
> 
> Αυτό είναι S100 ή zenega?
> 
> Αν είναι S100 το τροφοδοτικό είναι fanless? γιατι φαίνεται πολύ πιο συμμαζεμένο...
> 
> @rg!


Είναι Ζenega 101S CI, ίδια μητρική με το S100 + το board του δορυφορικού δέκτη.

Το τροφοδοτικό έχει ανεμιστήρα αλλά δεν ακούγεται καθόλου.

Έχω αλλάξει την μητρική με μία από S100 διότι έχουν διπλάσια RAM (128ΜΒ τα S100 έναντι 64ΜΒ του Zenega).

----------


## argi

Nice...

@rg!

----------


## mojiro

να και το δικο μου  ::  

αλλα περιμενω το 6ο κοινοτικο πλαισιο στηριξης για τα εξοδα
psu, hd 2.5'', nec laptop dvdrw  ::

----------


## MERLIN_O_MAGOS

Παιδιά απο που τα αγοράσατε? Ebay? Συζητάτε για καμιά ομαδική?

----------


## papashark

> Παιδιά απο που τα αγοράσατε? Ebay? Συζητάτε για καμιά ομαδική?


θα είναι πολυ ωραίο, εφόσον ΔΕΝ θέλει κολητήρια, πατέντες, ιδιοκατασκευές, τρελούς επιστήμονες, κλπ......

----------


## argi

Γενικά δεν θέλει ιδιοκατασκευές και κολλητηρια, αλλά *δεν είναι* και plug-n-play... Όποιος θέλει να πάρει ας έχει υπόψη του ότι δεν έχουν όλες οι εκδόσεις κολλημενη την PCI οπότε καλό είναι να ρωτάτε... Είναι 50-50 να έχει/να μην έχει....

@rg!

----------


## mojiro

κοστολογιο δικου μου...

p3 733 mhz - 20 eu
itox p3 mb - 35 eu
2.5'' ide adapter - 10 eu
laptop dvdrw ide adapter - 2-3eu
case - 5 eu
psu - 20 eu
hd hitachi 2.5'' 40gb - 65 eu
nec dvdrw dual - 80 eu
+ κοστος ram που δεν εχω βαλει ακομα

hd & dvdrw θα στηριχτουν στο καπακι του κουτιου

και επειδη ξερω οτι σας αρεσε το κουτακι :Ρ το τσιμπησα απο παλαιο,
χαλασμενο δορυφορικο δεκτη, απο τον περση στην μαρνης  :: . αν
και μου φανηκε πολυ μικρο αρχικα, τα χωρα ολα αυτα και αλλα
ακομα οριακοτατα...

εννοειται οτι θα μπουν επιπλεον hitachi lcd 2x16, tv-card/sat-card,
sblive, tvout μεσω vga, usb hub, win-lirc

----------


## argi

Άλλο το S100 άλλο τα μηχανάκια που μπορείς να φτιάξεις με τα boards που είχε φέρει ο nc...

Το ένα είναι ένα συνηθισμένο αλλά ομολογουμένως πολύ καλό pc το άλλο είναι ένα έτοιμο fanless embedded (τα έχει όλα πάνω αλλά δεν μπορείς να το πολύσκαλίσεις)... είναι άλλη φιλοσοφία...

@rg!

----------


## Cha0s

Που μπορούμε να το βρούμε αυτό το μηχανάκι;

Φαίνεται καλή περίπτωση.

----------


## argi

Γερμανικό ebay...

@rg!

----------


## nc

> Γερμανικό ebay...
> 
> @rg!


http://search.ebay.de/t-online-s-100

http://search.ebay.de/zenega

Σε κάθε περίπτωση υπολογίστε + 17-23 Euro έξοδα αποστολής για το Τ-Online S100 και + 22-25 Euro για το Zenega 101S CI (αποστολή με DHL POSTPAKET INTERNATIONAL).

Ακόμη υπολογίστε 14-20 μέρες για την παραλαβή από την μέρα που θα ταχυδρομήσουν το δέμα.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## ngia

υπάρχουν και άλλα, αλλά όχι με τέτοιο κόστος, η διαφορά είναι η μαζική παραγωγή τους..

μόνο να μπορούσε να μπει πάνω τετραπλός .... και τίποτα άλλο δε θέλαμε

----------


## papashark

> υπάρχουν και άλλα, αλλά όχι με τέτοιο κόστος, η διαφορά είναι η μαζική παραγωγή τους..
> 
> μόνο να μπορούσε να μπει πάνω τετραπλός .... και τίποτα άλλο δε θέλαμε


Δεν παίρνει 4πλο ?  ::

----------


## ngia

--Υπάρχουν περιορισμοί όσον αφορά τις κάρτες που μπορούμε να βάλουμε στις pci και miniPCI. Έτσι παίζουν δύο Ethernet μαζί (ενσωματωμένη και στην PCI), η Ethernet και δύο wireless μαζί (μόνο στην έκδοση που δεν είχε την PCI), παίζει η ασύρματη στην PCI με τον απλό προσαρμοστή και όχι με αυτόν που έχει πάνω τον μετατροπέα 53.3volt. Με τετραπλό προσαρμοστή παίζουν μόνο οι δύο ασύρματες κάρτες.

----------


## m0bius

Μήπως ψήνεται κανείς να οργανώσει ομαδική για αυτό το πραγματάκι;

----------


## ngia

Με intelpro1000 είδαμε 300-330Mbps TCP ανά κατεύθυνση , έχοντας ιδρώσει στο μισό το μηχανάκι..επαληθεύτηκε ότι στην συγκεκριμένη κάρτα, αν κόψουμε vlan στο mt δεν παίζει καθόλου καλά για μεταφορές από το ένα vlan στο άλλο, της ίδιας κάρτας.

----------


## ngia

Τοποθετήσαμε ένα σκληρό δίσκο χαμηλού θορύβου και με λογισμικό
WindowsXP, και myHTPC έχουμε ένα πολύ ελαφρό και ευέλικτο front end για να βλέπουμε ταινίες, φωτογραφίες, να ακούμε μουσική και να βλέπουμε τηλεόραση αν προσθέσουμε μια αντίστοιχη κάρτα τηλεοπτική ή δορυφορική δηλ. έχουμε ένα πρακτικό-αθόρυβο mediapc.
Το Mobo φοράει το Focus FS454, το ίδιο με του Xbox με αποτέλεσμα να έχει τη δυνατότητα για καλή απεικόνιση.
Το πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με το xbox είναι ότι αυτό το κάνουμε κανονικό pc, που μπορείς να έχεις τις εφαρμογές σου, με σύνεση βέβαια λόγω του περιορισμού της μνήμης στα 128ΜΒ.

Το τηλεχειριστήριο για να δουλέψει θα πρέπει να αποσυνδέσουμε πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι μιας και είναι συνεδεμένα παράλληλα, εκτός αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε usb.

φάκελος αρχείων
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Handmade/S100/

Κάποια παρόμοια και καλύτερα μωρούλια έχει φτιάξει και αυτός
http://www.tatung.tv/Products/EG1000specification.html
http://www.tatung.tv/Products/STB-40...9hardware.html
ενάμιση χρόνο πριν παρακαλώ

----------


## Mick Flemm

IRQ είναι το πρόβλημμα ή κάτι άλλο ? Η lspci τι σας βγάζει ?

----------


## ngia

irq

Model Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 733MHz
CPU Speed 731.08 MHz
Cache Size 256 KB
System Bogomips 1462.69
PCI Devices 
-	Display controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]
-	Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
-	Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge
-	IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB
-	ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL
-	Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM
-	Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM
-	PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge
-	SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM
-	(3x) USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM
-	USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM
-	VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]

----------


## ngia

μονταρίστηκε ένα και θα είναι στην έδρα, όποιοι θέλουν να πειραματιστούν μαζί του..περάστηκε στην cf που είχε από την μάνα του - 32mb - mt αφαιρώντας τα πακέτα που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται.

----------


## ngia

Με τοποθέτηση ενός ide 2.5'' 4700 στροφών έχουμε το απόλυτα αθόρυβο συστηματάκι..

----------


## ngia

O bliz ισχυρίζεται ότι με ενεργοποιημένο μόνο το irq10 πέζει και με 4 ασύρματες κάρτες σε τετραπλό, το οποίο το κάνει το ποιο φθηνό (60ε), ισχυρό(Mobile733), χαμηλής κατανάλωσης (20watt) ασύρματο μηχανάκι.

----------


## enaon

Κυρίως ισχυρίζεται ότι είσαι κόπανος, διότι αν πέρυσι το είχες δοκιμάσει σωστά δεν θα χρειαζόταν να ισχυριστεί φέτος ότι παίζει με 4 κάρτες, θα το ξέραμε ένα χρόνο, θα είχε υπολογίσει κατάλληλα κουτιά στην ταράτσα και δεν θα είχε σκάσει τώρα που δεν χωράει να το βάλει. 

είναι μάλλον ιδανικό πλέον για ασύρματος ρουτερ.

----------

